

Ask HN: Recommend a recommendation system - muchbetterguy

I&#x27;m looking into the viability of using a recommendation system to add additional search results to a users&#x27; results list in cases where the search criteria may exclude results because that result does not have up to date data.<p>For example, searching for hotel rooms within a certain price bracket for a certain period and we don&#x27;t have price and availability data for the period in question.<p>It would use previous searches by all users to show that if your results contain X,Y and Z, it&#x27;s likely that result A and B would also be of interest. e.g. Previous searches where price and availability data was present.<p>I would think it&#x27;d work in a similar fashion to a regular recommendation engine for a shop or news site - if you read &#x2F; bought these, try these.<p>Currently a Django &#x2F; Postgresql &#x2F; Elasticsearch based site
======
nattaylor
Maybe give PredictionIO a shot? There is a vagrant image that makes it
relatively easy to give it a try. It wouldn't help with injecting the recs
into search results.

~~~
jvvlimme
Predictionio is the glue between, amongst other things, mahout and
elasticsearch if I'm not mistaking.

------
infomofo
You may also want to mention in your post what languages and frameworks you're
already using.

If you have a java, scala, or clojure backend, using Mahout to make item to
item recommendations is pretty simple to do. If you have a different language,
I would just look into libraries for collaborative filtering in that language.

~~~
muchbetterguy
collaborative filtering + python leads me to graphlab - will investigate -
Thanks.

------
elchief
smlar extension for pg

"Simple Recommender System" section:
[http://www.sai.msu.su/~megera/postgres/talks/pgcon-2012.pdf](http://www.sai.msu.su/~megera/postgres/talks/pgcon-2012.pdf)

[http://railsware.com/blog/2012/05/10/effective-similarity-
se...](http://railsware.com/blog/2012/05/10/effective-similarity-search-in-
postgresql/)

[http://blog.databasepatterns.com/2014/07/postgresql-
install-...](http://blog.databasepatterns.com/2014/07/postgresql-install-
smlar-extension.html)

------
bra-ket
directededge

